
Infolio: Clean and simple task management (and free forever!) - gabeadami
https://www.infolio.co/
======
gabeadami
Infolio is tailored for collaboration with its dedicated project chats and
visual boards for information sharing. Advanced features include custom data
fields for lightweight CRM activities, multiple views (board/table/calendar
view) and integration with popular cloud services like Google Drive, One
Drive, and Dropbox.

------
gabeadami
Infolio is a task and project management solution for teams and individuals,
packed with features, yet easy to use. Built from the ground up to be
intuitive and simple, but flexible enough to accommodate teams of various
sizes.

